#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  I can't make sense of this short conversation

## johnny23

Hello,

I just recently started learning thai, but i can't make sense of this short dialoge:




If someone could help me out a bit... It would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Luigi

_"อิอิอิ."_

A = Thaiza!

----------


## Neverna

She's got a new beau.

----------


## Neverna

Here's a rough guide. 

A. The groom has come, eh? He's handsome, right?
B. No, that's not right! 
A. I was thinking the new guy, ei ei
B. There's a new guy but not on Facebook yet. 
A. Congratulations.



.

----------


## johnny23

Thank you very much. Is this standard thai or some dialect?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board...


Don't ever speak to anyone about what just happened here, johnny...

----------


## Nicethaiza

I can speak just lao eiei...welcome to TD johny

What conversation  that you dont understand?

----------

